# Stickman Review - Magee Retriever Products



## Shane Olean (May 5, 2006)

A few months ago I bought 4 stickmen from Magee Retriever Products. http://www.mageeproducts.com/

One word - awesome...

They were economical in their peer group, larger and easier to set up & take down. They take up almost no space in the trailer and when set up the fabric allows the sun to virtually pass through and 'light up' the white so it really pops - it's impossible for it to be shadowed...

Great product & when I emailed Lou he called me back within the hour and I was using the product 3 days later...

Here's a picture of the 4 of them in use in a marking drill - the longest 2 guns are at 250 yards










SMO


----------



## Bill Stoune (Jul 18, 2011)

Awesome X 2. A great product and Mr. Magee was a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## DoubleHaul (Jul 22, 2008)

I had always used the LCS stick men with the Tyvek painters suits on them. This spring I was marshaling our Q and the judges wanted to LR gun to have a stickman to take out with him to make it easier to see in the early morning light. I had min and Eric Gawthorpe had a Magee. Took one of each out and the Magee stick man was much more visible. I have since ordered a few of them and am very happy with them. I especially like that they take up less space and far less surface area in my breezeway than the other ones with the Tyvek on them. Mr. Magee was indeed a pleasure to deal with.


----------

